# Pyrex or Corning Ware?



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't want traditional non stick bakeware. So, help me decide between pyrex and Corning Ware.

Which one do you like better? Why?

Thanks!


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I have them both and use them about equally. I guess if I had to pick one I'd go with the Corning Ware, probably purely for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ditto... I have old pyrex that has cooking spray burned onto its handles, but overall they're both easy to clean and they bake the same. But for setting out a casserole on the table, it looks nicer (to me) in a white pan than clear glass, so that would be the only consideration.

If that doesn't matter much, just go with whatever you can get the best deal on.


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

I like the Corning Ware for casserole dishes b/c they have so many different sizes and mine have handy glass lids. All my Pyrex came w/ plastic or silicone lids. I like Pyrex for my 8x8 and 8x13 pans, I'd buy CW in that size if I ever saw it. I agree w/ the pps that CW is prettier.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

So, both are sturdy?

Oh, I saw CW at Target that said it can be used for 9x13 recipes.


----------



## miss_sonja (Jun 15, 2003)

I love my vintage Pyrex! Pretty colours. I also have the clear blue Pyrex baking dishes--those are my workhorses of the oven!


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
. All my Pyrex came w/ plastic or silicone lids. .


My pyrex all has glass lids?

I personally have more pyrex, probably because it is cheaper in my neck of the woods, but I do have a few corning serving ware that is larger capacity for larger dinners and such. I havent had a problem with cooked on food/oil on my glass pants. Anything that has ever stuck was quickly disolved in hot water and dish soap.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Totally off topic but I've found a baking soda paste and some scrubbing does a great job of getting off those baked-on brown spots on pyrex.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaughterOfKali* 
So, both are sturdy?


Yes. As far as function I think they're the same. I like CW for serving in because it's prettier but I like pyrex for storage because it's clear. I have a few CW pieces with plastic lids for the fridge but because I can't see what's in them I forget about it and the leftovers spoil.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for all the answers! The pyrex is definitely cheaper. I'll wait for a sale before I buy either of them.


----------



## elsie (Apr 5, 2005)

Both have there pluses and minuses. I don't think I could choose just one, I like the pieces of both I have for what I use them for. I bake more with pyrex and my stone ware. Corning ware is more for small caseroles type dishes. They are both wonderful and I have had no problems cleaning either - nothing that a good warm soapy soak could not take care of.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

I decided to become a Pampered Chef consultant instead of investing in pyrex and CW.









Can't wait to host online parties! I love stoneware!







:


----------

